# My pig is not quite right...suggestions?



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

One of our 'freezer' pigs is not acting quite right. She's not eating as she normally does, but her tail was up, then she just stood there with her head tilted to the side and her eyes a little squinted...She is also shaking her head a bit when she's standing there although I don't see any discharge or smell any odor. My friend mentioned that maybe a tick was on her head and I checked...I didn't see anything.

She doesn't seem to be running a fever yet or if she is then it's pretty low grade (after touching her and the other pig).

I've contacted the breeder and left a message about her, but in the meantime, what do ya'll think is the problem and any suggestions on what to do?

Thanks!


Here's a pic of her from today:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I would look inside her ear. She could have something in it or a build up of fluid like we get with ear infections. If she has a fever Id start an antibiotic with the way she is acting. Im not one for anti biotics but this time I think I would run them if it was me.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Feeling with your hand to check her temperature is not an accurate way to tell if she has a fever. You'll need to restrain her and use a rectal thermometer if you want to know for sure what her temp is. Not fun, I know, but it would be helpful to now if her temp is up. From the way she's holding her head, it sure does look like she got something stuck down in her ear. Can you go in for a closer look?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Has she had access to fresh water all the time? If not then this might be what is known as salt poisoning. If they don't get fresh water then salt in their feed can cause an imbalance and their brain swells causing symptoms like epilepsy which match what you described. Sometimes it self cures. See:

http://www.thepigsite.com/diseaseinfo/106/salt-poisoning-water-deprivation

and

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/213200.htm

Another possibility is that she has water or something in her ear or an inner ear infection that is causing her to try to clear the ear or be imbalanced. This is the better thing to have happening.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

She has access to fresh water and their feed is soaked down to a wet slop since that's how they like it (they dump it if it's dry and suck it down when wet), so they are getting quite a bit of water besides the other water they have.

Actually my pigs will allow a temp taken, but I don't have a rectal thermometer-my last one broke- and my friend wasn't home at the time to run and borrow hers. They have been handled pretty well and allow me to touch them all over.

I didn't see anything down her ear, but I can only see so far, and there is no discharge that I can see. I did put my finger down both her ears to see if there was anything wet or swollen...nothing unusual that I could feel.

Thank you for the sites. I will be checking those out. I did notice today that the male I have (he is castrated) has been mounting her and bites her back. There are no sores there, but maybe she is muscle sore? 

Hopefully the breeders will be able to come out tomorrow and check on her for me. They are super nice folks and live nearby.


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

I deal with this all the time, it's easy to fix, it's an inner ear infection.....Go to thepigsite. com and check their disease and sickness guide and check with their stated symptoms and suggested dosage of pen.... I treat once a day for 3 days....That may not be what they say....I'm just doing what feels right......Treat quickly, when they start running in circles it's alot harder to get them back to normal.

I'm guessing by this problem that your hamp comes from show lines....i raised hamps for a while and have seen this most often in hamps and durocs.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah they do come from show lines; they aren't ones though that made the final cut for show sale. The guy has nice hogs from what I've been told and from what people have said about my hogs.

Could I use Agrimycin 200 for her? It's an oxytetracycline antibiotic that I have on hand for cattle and swine. Otherwise I don't have anything else and won't be able to get anything until Monday.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

put a capful of rubbing alcohol in her ear on the side she is tilting. It should clear up in a day or so if she has water in her ear.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I see this frequently in my pigs and have long since stopped worrying about it. 

I don't know if your pigs have access to a wallow but mine do and can disappear to the extent that all I can see is air bubbles as they breath. One or other of them will often spend a couple of days wandering around looking like your fellow and it's because they've got water in the ear. From my own experience, it's very uncomfortable but it's a bit hard telling a pig to tilt it's head downwards and jump up and down until is dislodges  I don't think you've got too much to worry about whatever the cause and I would think twice before dosing it with anything. If the problem persists get veterinary advice first. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

